# covergirl cosmetics. Sold anywhere in Ireland?



## wavelength (14 May 2006)

Does anyone know if covergirl cosmetcis are sold in any shop/pharmacy in Dublin/Ireland? I have been looking for them but so far I have not found them anywhere.


----------



## wavelength (15 May 2006)

*Re: covergirl cosmetics. Are they sold anywhere in Ireland?*

I know they used to be sold in supermarkets such as Tesco, I havent seen them in a while and wonder if they are no longer sold in Ireland?


----------



## Lyndan (15 May 2006)

try tesco HQ


----------



## landlord (17 May 2006)

My sister who is here with me now said she does remember covergirl being available and that recently she has not seen it sold anywhere but is not sure if it is completley no longer available anywhere in Ireland.


----------

